# 2" Cast iron no hub question.



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

Really quick, i was looking up the code last hight but could not find it for the life of me, how many vent lines may I have before I have to bump 2" up to 3"? What about 3" to 4"? Thanks all.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Still need your code book , you need to know how many DFU's + length of vent header.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

Great. Thank you.


----------

